# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Question on Dosing Plantex CSM+B???



## Kyle V (May 8, 2005)

Hello,

I just ordered my first batch of ferts from Greg Watson. Without really knowing, I decided to get CSM+B(+Fe), KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4. After placing the order, I noticed that he recommends adding Magnesium Sulfate to the CSM+B to make the dosing solution...is this imperative. I'm happy to get it as well, just have no idea...

Also, is there anything else that I need to have? I'm obviously new, and am trying to prepare myself. Haven't even set up the tank yet, although everything is on its way. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kyle V (May 8, 2005)

Ok, scratch that. I just decided to pick up the horn and give Greg a call. He answered the question for me, and was very nice too...


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

What did he say? Just wondering I may be switching over soon.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i might could help you with mixing ferts hawk. i understand the process of mixing very well. it's the dosing that's throwing me for a loop.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Good to know thanks Russell. It will not be long and I will make the changes over. But Flourish line of ferts for five plant tanks is getting expensive.

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay...I'll take a guess.

Greg told Kyle that if his GH was > 3, then the Magnesium Sulfate wasn't needed.

How's that, Kyle







!

By the way, most Epson salts is the same thing, so you could likely pick that up at the local drug store.

Just can't stand waiting any longer for a response...
Brian.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

BSS Will adding salt to a tank that has a high GH effect the KH ?

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Stretching my limits a bit on this one! Let's see. GH is primarily Magnesium and Calcium. You increase GH by adding Epson Salts (Magnesium Sulfate) or Calcium Carbonate (bicarbonate?) (shells and the like?). To increase KH, you add straight Baking Soda, which is sodium bicarbonate. The commonality there is the carbonates.

So, I believe that if you add Magnesium Sulfate, it just raises GH, and not KH. If you add Baking soda, it raises just KH and not GH. If you add calcium carbonate of some form, it should raise both.

Hopefully, someone more certain of these facts will chime in and correct me as needed. (Roger - you listening







).


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think you got it all right.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hawk, do you know what you are going to do as far as dosing schedule? are you just gonna make mixes at the same strength as seachem or are you going to follow a standard system such as EI?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I am leaning towards the EI. I am kinds doing it now but with the Flourish line of ferts. I will probably does dry ferts. 

Hawk


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Dosing dry with GW ferts is very convenient, 1/8 tsp this and 1/4 tsp that







I only mix CSM+iron in water and use Eheim liquidoser for daily dosing of trace.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ya, but you have a much larger tank. for me it's 1/64 tsp this 1/128 tsp that









why i invested in a scale. hey, by the way when you guys dose dry, do you just dump it in, or do you mix it in a cup or somthing?


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

I dump to sump or HOB filter, or tank. Depends on what's convenient for me on that particular tank. I actually scaled down a bit for smaller tanks, it was actually 1/4 tsp KH2PO4 and 1.5 tsp K2SO4 on my 100gallon


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by russell:
> ... by the way when you guys dose dry, do you just dump it in, or do you mix it in a cup or somthing?


I'll do both. My biggest additions are during WCs. For that, I'll get some warm/hot tap water (because it dissolves better) in a cup and let it dissolve. During the week, if I'm feeling rushed, I'll just slowly pour a 1/4 Tsp in the back corner of the tank near the filter inlet.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

The Fertilator has two calculators - one for dry dosing and one for solution dosing.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php?

TW


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i've just always used the solution dosing one and put the water amount as 1ml. probably works both ways i guess.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Might want to invest in a digital scale, I got one for ~$20US and for measureing dosage for phosphates it really helps. Easier to weigh out .2g then it is to measure out 1/23 of a teaspoon IME.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

yes very true, especially for po4, it only takes a little extra to cause algae.


----------



## Kyle V (May 8, 2005)

Hey all, sorry I've kept you hanging so long...after I called Greg, I completely forgot that I had posted my original question here, and then spaced out for a few days. 

Brian (BSS) was exactly correct. Unless your gH is really low, you don't need to add MgSO4/Epsom Salt. Good thinking man!

While I'm here, I do have another related question though...what do you all store your ferts in? I got my shipment from Greg, and still have everything stored in its respective zip-lockish bag. Is that cool, or should I get glass containers, or tupperware, or what? All I know it that it should be kept in a cool, dark, dry place. Also, except for a digital scale which has already been suggested, do you all just fiddle around with measuring spoons and cups and the like...I need to figure out a system...

Cheers!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wohoo! Score







!

No worries with the response. If it's a good enough topic, we'll keep it going.

As to storing ferts, I keep mine in the plastic bags. The ones I'm using I keep under in my tank stand (mostly dark) and the ones for later I keep in a dark closet.

Personally, I've just use measuring spoons thus far. Hey, I'm using the Estimative approach! There's no points for greater accuracy. Your system will likely depend on your tank size. With my 46g, I dose micros and PO4 made up solutions. With KNO3 and K2SO4, I just use measuring spoons. If I'm adding a lot, I definitely premix in a cup of water. If I'm adding a small amount and in a hurry, I'll dump it in the tank closer to the filter inlet (though, I'm not saying that's a good way to do it).


----------



## Kyle V (May 8, 2005)

Cool Brian, thanks! I've finally got everything set up, and the plants should start arriving tomorrow. The hardware in its finalized form includes;

29g tank
2x55w AHSupply
+/- 60lbs flourite
5lb CO2 w/ JBJ Regulator
Aqua Medic 1000 Reactor
Eheim Ecco 2234 Canister
CSM+B (+Fe), KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4. 

That's it! I'm broke, exhausted from planning, and ready to go....


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

wow, that is a nice setup! just an idea, i sotore my solutions in 6oz liquid medicine bottles that prescription drugs come in. i keep the dry stuff in the origional bags.


----------

